# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Agent.igv: восстановление файлов

## thyrex

Всем привет.

Вот тут появился примитивный вирус, который возомнил себя шифровальщиком, хотя на самом деле таковым не является.
Автор тупо переделал чей-то исходник под себя, даже не убрав неиспользуемые возможности.

Примеры тем:
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=183430
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=183899
http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php?showtopic=323105

Во вложении утилита, которая восстанавливает поврежденные вирусом файлы. По умолчанию есть возможность восстанавливать файлы по одному. Активация других возможностей происходит только после ввода ключа разблокировки. Сделано это с целью предотвращения окончательной порчи файлов при бездумном использовании утилиты для неподходящих случаев.

*Как получить код разблокировки*:

1. для начала создаем тему в разделе Помогите (или Помогите+) и убеждаемся в отсутствии работающих зверьков любых мастей
2. в созданной теме *по запросу хэлпера* присылаем несколько испорченных файлов (лучше популярных форматов MS Office, картинки, архивы), чтобы проверить возможность восстановления
3. если пп. 1 и 2 *успешно пройдены*, ждите ключ

----------

*mike 1*,  *mrak74*,  *olejah*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

